# [SOLVED]Jak wyświetlić listę aktualnie wydzierżawionych IP?

## Bialy

Cześć,

Mam zainstalowane:

```
net-misc/dhcp-3.1.2_p1
```

I chciałbym od czasu do czasu sprawdzić komu jest przydzielany adres IP.

Szukałem po przełącznikach i w man'ie, ale nic nie znalazłem.

Ktoś wie jak można sprawdzić aktualnie wydzierżawione IP?Last edited by Bialy on Sat Dec 11, 2010 6:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matidz

np tak:

```
cat /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases
```

----------

## Bialy

Aż mi głupio  :Embarassed: 

----------

